# Accucraft Mogul Coal fired



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

TRS Services in conjunction with "Boiler by Justin" (Justin Koch) in the the final phases of completing several conversion of Accucraft Moguls for coal firing. So, here is the progress report:

Boiler design










Boiler development



















Axle pump










Ash pan design







































Proof of concept










Fired, steam and ready to shine the rails











In the future....more of Justin's skills


----------



## David BaileyK27 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just one observation Justin, the Water Gauge will work much better if the top connection is directly into the boiler, Water Gauges fitted to Turrets have proved to be difficult to get a decent reading as the other steam outlets affect the water height because of the flow of steam and pressure in them. 
David Bailey DJB Model Engineering.


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 

The turret is divided in the middle, (not bored all the way through) and has a dedicated feed line to the sight glass with a separate one to the blower and throttle side. Should allow for an accurate reading on the sight glass regardless of the steam being used by the throttle/blower. 

The first steaming will be the major test though!


----------



## nadnerbster (Nov 19, 2009)

Beautiful!!!

Will these be available for purchase?

Brendan


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Brendan
Please contact us at:

Triple R Services


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice, 
i like the water jacket 
jim


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Boiler arrived thanks to Justin. Rebuild started end of May. On schedule for NSS steamup:





































Among the things to keep us busy with the 2-6-0 retrofit for coal firing. The rebuild involving blower, superheat tube, exhaust nozzle, new steam lines, new safety, along with tender work with handpump, coal bunker.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Look forward to seeing this one. Looking great.


----------

